# A Question on Band Length



## afishhunter

As I understand it, the "full draw" of the average commercially made slingshot is 28 inches, same as for a bow.

My problem is, due to a herditary bone disorder, my draw length is roughly 3 to 5 inches shorter.

Can I shorten the bands 3 to 5 inches to get the full draw weight?
Would shorter bands at say a 24 to 25 inch draw actually have a higher draw weight than standard length bands at a 28 inch draw?

Thank you for your time and assistance.


----------



## brucered

Most people use a 5:1 ratio. So if their draw is 30", their bands are cut to 6".

Yes, you can cut them.


----------



## treefork

afishhunter said:


> As I understand it, the "full draw" of the average commercially made slingshot is 28 inches, same as for a bow.
> 
> My problem is, due to a herditary bone disorder, my draw length is roughly 3 to 5 inches shorter.
> 
> Can I shorten the bands 3 to 5 inches to get the full draw weight?
> Would shorter bands at say a 24 to 25 inch draw actually have a higher draw weight than standard length bands at a 28 inch draw?
> 
> Thank you for your time and assistance.


First of all . Welcome to the forum .

Forget about the idea of draw weight with slingshot bands . Slingshots and archery are really different . Elastic has a science unto itself . Bottom line . It doesn't take much draw weight latex to get the job done . Heavier pull does not necessarily mean faster ammo . Fast balanced elastic matching ammo equals speed and power . Tell us what you intend to shoot ammo size and purpose and we can get you started on some band cuts . There is so much discussion here in past posts about this topic and so much to be said . Once you get started it will all make sense .


----------



## afishhunter

Slingshot is a Marksman 3075.
Anticipated targets are Squirrel, Rabbit, and other small game.
Possibly deer when SHTF, using the supplied 31 inch arrow.
(to quote Marksman) "42 Lbs draw, up to 115 fps with arrow" (end quote) so it should be capable of taking a deer, provided I do my part.
Ammo for small game is 5/16 steel ball, .440 lead round ball, for a muzzle loader, and marbles.


----------



## afishhunter

Forgot to mention. The existing tubes are whatever it came with. I've never changed them.


----------



## Tag

Welcome!! Excellent post


----------



## treefork

afishhunter said:


> Slingshot is a Marksman 3075.
> Anticipated targets are Squirrel, Rabbit, and other small game.
> Possibly deer when SHTF, using the supplied 31 inch arrow.
> (to quote Marksman) "42 Lbs draw, up to 115 fps with arrow" (end quote) so it should be capable of taking a deer, provided I do my part.
> Ammo for small game is 5/16 steel ball, .440 lead round ball, for a muzzle loader, and marbles.


The Marksman bands are too heavy for average slingshot ammo . They are more suited for 1/2 steel or 44 cal lead . A 5/16 ball is too light for humane animal dispatch . You can rig a good easy to pull yet powerful flat band to those tubular forks and get much better performance than the stock marksman tubes for ball ammo . The heavy stock tubes will be more suited for arrow shooting .


----------



## SlingNerd

afishhunter said:


> Slingshot is a Marksman 3075.
> Anticipated targets are Squirrel, Rabbit, and other small game.
> Possibly deer when SHTF, using the supplied 31 inch arrow.
> (to quote Marksman) "42 Lbs draw, up to 115 fps with arrow" (end quote) so it should be capable of taking a deer, provided I do my part.
> Ammo for small game is 5/16 steel ball, .440 lead round ball, for a muzzle loader, and marbles.


Hi, Fish. Welcome to the forum!

Long story short, modern latex stretches 5:1, as Brucered mentioned. It's referred to as the "sweet spot" because it's where the ratio of force in to force out is most ideal.

As the resident Nerd I'd like to pose the answer to your question in the form of the relevant formula!

L : Band Length (inches)
D : Draw Length (inches)

L = (D÷5) + .5

The .5 is for the ends, where you want the extra length for tying to the pouch and forks.

Happy shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe

Welcome to the forum. The bands and tube section of the forum should tell you everything you need to know. Beats us guessing at what you need.


----------

